# our cruze lt rs, couple of minor things + my toys



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

this is our 2012 cruze, more so the wifes

she painted all the chrome, calipers and painted her winter wheels herself, I tinted the windows and some other small stuff, the car is obliviously more hers then mine.
winter mode








summer








painting her calipers









my toys

















yes, we love our cars... haha


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

She's a keeper, the Cruze too.

Your s14 is looking clean. Those a wheels look good on just about everything.

By the way, don't think I've officially welcomed you, so welcome to the forum.


----------



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks, and yah s14s are hard to find clean here in ontario... hence the subaru keeps up with the winter duties.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the both of you! Two nice looking cars.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet S14! And love the Cruze..

Welcome aboard


----------

